# VDR



## balanga (Feb 17, 2019)

Anyone using VDR ?

Or has the project been abandoned project?

The wiki has not been updated in four years.


----------



## balanga (Feb 18, 2019)

Since I didn't get any replies, I thought I'd try the app myself, and when I run it I get 





> root@S07:~ # vdr
> vdr: can't access video directory /video



I guess this must be a webcamd problem...


----------



## xavi (Feb 18, 2019)

balanga said:


> I guess this must be a webcamd problem...



You could be right, however, that's not what the error message is telling you.
Try checking the permissions on the directory specified in the error message. 
And if the directory doesn't exist, try creating it with the appropriate permissions and then run the program again.


----------

